# Stoeger O/U



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the Stoeger over/unders? Scheels has them for $300. That's pretty cheap. Can you go wrong at that price?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a 20 guage two weeks ago at Scheels in Grand Forks. Over all I liked the gun. Had problems ejecting 3 inch magnum shells after firing. Had to use a pliers a couple times to pull out spent cartridge. I took it back last sunday and they gave me full credit back. Bought a Benelli Nova 12 guage. Much better gun for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Be careful with the supernova I have heard that the firing pin breaks a lot on them.


----------

